
Show HN: Trendeca – Radically Simple Data Acquisition for Hardware Engineers - IOTEE
https://trendeca.com/
======
IOTEE
Hello everyone - I’m a hardware / software engineer and I mostly work on IOT
medical devices for small companies / startups.

When testing my prototype devices, I found I spent too much time setting up
test equipment to acquire basic data. I made my own data acquisition device –
totally focusing on ease of use – to fix this.

I made a small batch of Beta devices to share with my fellow engineers.
Contact me at info@trendeca.com if you would like one. We will find a price
that works for you.

